# Billy The Kid



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Heres my attempt at a sort of restorative take on the original ferrotype of Billy the kid - almost done- little more work to do on the scarf


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's nice to see you posting again Jeff. This is incredibly good.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic drawing Jeff.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hard to see that goof as a hero, eh? Looks like he's drugged or demented.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW! This is fantastic!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks friends - 

yep Sorin - I wanted to try to bring some detail to his face and eyes, keeping in mind the fact that this guy was clearly a cold blooded killer. Drugged, drunk?, yep certainly demented, ..(perhaps not too thrilled to be posing for a picture) ...looking at the photo here makes me think that I still have some darkening to do on his face.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with sorin, he looks a bit drunk >.< and he lost his mind a looong time ago 

Great pic.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Too much peyote..


----------



## VeryCool (Nov 5, 2015)

Excellent creation.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah jeff. Its great to see you still posting incredible work. Ive been away for quite some time but im back, and your art really will motivate me to stay and have patience and continue drawi ng again. Fab work as always jeff.


----------

